# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Gaming & Leisure >  Universal Emulator Frontend like Quickplay?

## quadomatic

Is there a universal emulator frontend like Quickplay for Linux?

Thanks

----------


## doorknob60

Kamefu is pretty good, although it seems to crash a lot on my computer for some reason. You could try it out though.



```
sudo apt-get install kamefu
```

----------


## nebu

you can try these(the ones i have used)....

1. gamefu -->> i think this is built on kamefu (^^^)
2. gamebase

----------


## rastari

gamefu is for gnome kamefu is for kde

----------


## Teh Mick

Gamefu is not Kamefu for GNOME. Gamefu is the new name of Kamefu, because I found the name Kamefu to be silly.

----------


## drunkmatador

i've also been looking for something like this.. specifically one that can be controlled by gamepad so that keyboard and mouse almost never have to be used.

since the only controllers i have are 10 button, and most games i play are super nintendo, this doesn't leave many buttons for operating the frontend. it would be ideal if i could set up a key combination for opening the menu in, say, zsnes.

it's something i have been obsessing over the past few weeks as i have a dedicated emulator box in my living room and would like to conceal it somehow, maybe even by building it a case. i'm going to make a new post because this post may be very old, haven't checked yet!

if you want to work on this project together or have any suggestions let me know. it's something i think could be really useful.  :Popcorn:

----------


## citaworvk

Drunkmatador,

Try qjoypad, I have a dual stick wireless control pad and I use left analog stick as mouse and the two bottom shoulder buttons as mouse buttons. Its less precise than a mouse but I made the emulator icons very large. so its hard to miss them.

----------

